# Race for Life ... anyone?



## macast (Mar 16, 2011)

I just wondered if anyone else was thinking of doing the Race for Life this year.  

I've always thought about it..... but never thought enough!!!  and never done it  but as I have lost a stone so far and I'm much fitter now (2 and a half months after diagnosis) and also I have a friend with terminal cancer besides the fact that my dad died of cancer.......... I decided that it is a fitting time to actually DO IT this year.  a friend has agreed to do it with me.... but we are walking... not running it 

I chose a venue near-ish to me with a date that I have nothing booked in.  so any other ladies fancy doing the race? (sorry guys it is ladies only)

here is the link  http://www.raceforlife.org/


----------



## Mark T (Mar 16, 2011)

macast said:


> I chose a venue near-ish to me with a date that I have nothing booked in.  so any other ladies fancy doing the race? (sorry guys it is ladies only)


I think sometimes the organisers do turn a blind eye - last year my nephews took part - complete with wigs, miniskirts, bra's (worn over the top of their t-shirts) and lipstick - pink of course.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Macast,

I am doing it on May 7th (see my previous thread).
My personal circumstances are similar to your own.

I pledged back last year that I would run the whole race in a respectable time and have been training since. I couldn't run for a bus previously - but now i am running 5k each week (not comfortably mind you - but hopefully by May 7th that will come!)

Good luck in your race -whether you run walk or skip it - a very good cause.


----------

